# venison snack sticks recipe?



## bigbrad123

Anyone have a good deer snack sticks recipe? Or have a good place to buy seasonings for snack sticks? I don't want anything too hot or spicy, just very flavorful.

Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO

Here is my favorite meat stick so far, it does have a little bite to it, but not over powering. The mix is a store bought mix; you find it locally or else an on-line search to mail order. We purchase ours from The Valley Store in Minot.

Heller's Pepper Stick & Heller's Jalapeno (50/50 mix)
21lbs venison
4lbs lean pork
1.5 lbs. hi-temp swiss jalapeno cheese
1.5 lb. hi-temp cheddar
Seasoning mix w/ cure
Cup of Water, this will make stuffing the sticks much easier

Grind pork and deer through course plate. Mix together then add water and seasoning mix - mix very well. Grind meat again with fine plate. Mix in cheese, and stuff into casings. Apply smoke for 2 hrs between 90-110 degrees and finish cooking in a 200 degree oven or turn up smoker and remove smoke until internal temp reaches 158-160 degrees. Let cool all the way through before cutting.

Here are some other flavors we make -

Hunters Special from the Valley Store - this very tame, no real bite at all

Heller's Jalapeno & Heller Pepperoni (50/50 mix) - this has a little bite, but not to harsh

Heller's Salami - very mild

If you are interested I have some homemade recipes, but have not tried them yet.


----------



## bigbrad123

Thanks MossyMo. Although for me Jalepenos are a no go..... uke:


----------



## MossyMO

I would try the Heller's pepper stick mix then skipping the Heller's jalepeno and the swiss jalepeno cheese. Or try the Hunters or Heller's salami mixes they may work for you also.


----------

